# Char-griller Smokin' Pro thermometer calibration?



## howufiga (Aug 14, 2008)

I sent Char-griller an email about my thermometer being way off.  I got an email back saying that the thermometer can be calibrated, and they were going to call me back to give me instructions on how to calibrate it.  Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 14, 2008)

I've found that that the best tool to use on their thermo is a hammer.  Seriously, it's garbage.  Do some tests and I'll bet you will find that it is not off linearly; meaning it may be off 25 degrees on the low side and 50 degrees on the high side.  In addition to this, it is way too high to measure where it counts.  I don't use mine at all.  You will find that a $5-$10 digital probe is a much better alternative; more accurate and you can place it where ever you need to measure.


----------



## howufiga (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, well my brother is a really good welder. When I put my SFB on, I still have the knock out. I'm just going to cut a piece of the steel out to size and have him weld it on. I'll replace that thermometer with a 3" smoker one I got off of ebay. I'll order 2 more smaller ones for the bottom sides. That was the original plan anyways, but i figured if I could calibrate it and it works, I'll keep it.


----------



## delta dick (Aug 14, 2008)

What GWF says. There is no ryme or reason with my temp gage. I just ordered 2 temp gages off a link on this forum. I'll drill a 3/8 hole in each side of the lid down at grate level & go from there.

Dick


----------

